# Omg!



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2016)

My neighbor has 4 plants in his yard that are not fenced in.  Today when I went out to the shed, I looked over at his plants and to my horror, they looked male.  A closer look revealed that he has 4 male plants ready to drop pollen.  How exactly do I talk to him about this?  How do I convince him to pull all of his plants?  I can offer him some, but my plants are quite small and I have 2 other people I grow for, so it would not come close to what he was expecting.  Boy, one of the drawbacks to people who don't know what they are doing thinking it is okay to just throw some seeds in the ground...

And what are my alternatives if he decides not to pull them?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 30, 2016)

wow, is there a chance of his males pollinating your girls??? i have found most people are ignorant about growing. they have these backwoods ideas of how to grow and refuse to listen to any and all advice. 
you dont have this problem much down in georgia. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

You go give him the education of his life!! Go THG, you don't have a choice.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2016)

I think you need to say, look, i am the hemp goddess...


----------



## Budlight (Sep 30, 2016)

You might have to go all ninja like  or get someone to go all ninja like and go over in the middle of the night and chop those babies down  with a typed out note that says male plants will not be permitted in this neighbourhood


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd go talk to him and ask what his purpose is for growing male plants.

You just found a major problem with growing outdoors.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2016)

roundup after dark.........:farm::bolt:


----------



## Kraven (Sep 30, 2016)

Whew what a pickle.......


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kraven said:


> Whew what a pickle.......


 

could be why last peeps moved........:doh:


----------



## yarddog (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't want a pickle.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Neighbours, wow, tough one. Try a shot across his bow with an anonymous note in his mailbox about sexing marijuana plants... hopefully you'll see him chopping them all down in a fit of rage.


----------



## bozzo420 (Oct 2, 2016)

take a joint over and meet the new neighbors. teachable moment.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2016)

Good idea bozzo!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2016)

Bozzo, agreed and that is what I did.  We had met before and were on a wave and say Hi basis, so not complete strangers.  I grabbed a big fat bud and went over.  We chatted about the things new neighbors chat about.  And then I got around to telling him that I noticed he had plants growing anded iI could look at them.  I told him mine seemed to be slow at budding up.  He replied with a huge sigh that he had 2 hermies--he had worked out of town the previous week and came home to that...said his girlfriead had called to tell him that the plants looked "funny".  When we looked at them though, they looked like full blown males to me rather than hermies.   He does have 2 females though and I offered to share if they ever need anything.  He will be growing indoors over the winter and we are going to be working together and swapping equipment where we can.  For instance he wants to run a light mover--I don't and I have one, so he can use it.

The experience was great.  I got to really meet my neighbor and his son.   We figured out that we both have jobs the other could do--I am putting a dishwasher in for them and he is putting in a new sliding glass door for us.  So, today, the offending plants are I in the trash and I have made a new friend!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 2, 2016)

great story THG 
glad it seemed to work out better than imagined.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2016)

WOO HOOO!!!!!!Very Cool.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 2, 2016)

Very groovy...... the pot gods smiled on the Hemp Goddess


----------



## Budlight (Oct 2, 2016)

That's awesome hemp goddess glad everything worked out good for you


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 2, 2016)

I was growing in a cornfield and found plants close by with a male. I looked like kids who didn't know what they were doing. I took a long knife and cot the roots under ground that made the plant die. I'm not saying do that. It in a tight spot


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 2, 2016)

I posted without reading all the post. Sorry. CR


----------



## yarddog (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow this ended much better than it could have.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes, everything went better than I could have hoped for.  Now I keep my fingers crossed and hope that my plants did not get pollinated.

I always seem to end up with the nicest neighbors!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2016)

And just think all it took was a little neighborly chat.


----------

